# Internet/cable/satellite available in Tagaytay



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi All!

Wife and I will be retiring in Tagaytay early next year. 

We would appreciate any help in suggesting/information on the following:

1. Fast, dependable internet service. Not over the air. Hard wired either DSL or cable.
2. Cable or satellite service.

Oh, and we will be in Bngy Iruhin east of Tagaytay.

Any and all insights will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I use PLDT for internet now, had Globe previously never again. Cignal for TV.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I also use PLDT and have their SIM card it doesn't require loading so really nice set up with the land line package. Agree with Bidrod I also had Globe never again.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The same setup for me. PLDT landline & ISP, Cignal for the TV. I have also had Globe Tattoo & Smart Bro previously and was not impressed one iota. PLDT is not to the standards we are used to in the US but it seems to be about the best, at least at my location(Panay Island). Don't have much of an idea what the situation is up in that area, MCA is closer to your area.

Fred


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

If you are currently affiliated with the US Military, now would be a good time to get an AFN Satellite Decoder box. Once you get to the Philippines you can hook it up to your satellite dish and get most of the US sporting events for free.


----------



## Boandgo (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello...We're you able to get any over the air or wired internet in Tagaytay?. I'll be staying mostly close to the Mahogany market. Thanks


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

We ended up with PLDT land line and DSL. Pretty good speeds running Netfllix on two devices at the same time. Cignal satellite for TV. It took what seemed like forever to get it up and running, especially getting a Cignal post paid service. Lots of loops to get through. PLDT didn't want to install unless we ran an underground line in PVC from a junction box about 250 feet away, then under a concrete street. Oh, and we had to go to Manila to get the proper line. PLDT would not supply. Also took some time getting 2 post paid cell service from Smart. But now all is good.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Yep, nothing happens in a hurry here unless it's a catastrophe or an accident.

Fred


----------



## Boandgo (Sep 12, 2017)

Canonuser, which part of Tagaytay?. trying to find out which home LTE service (globe/Smart) is better. If need be I'll send an Old Directv Antenna and mount the LTE wifi where the LNB was just to trap and boost the signal. 

Also, has anybody use the LEaf 50Mile antenna (curve indoors or Leaf) with the ABS/CBN DTV plus?. Baron per reviews works but anything made in the phil probably won't last long or won't produce much gain (specs are sketchy) 
Thanks.


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Boandgo said:


> Canonuser, which part of Tagaytay?. trying to find out which home LTE service (globe/Smart) is better. If need be I'll send an Old Directv Antenna and mount the LTE wifi where the LNB was just to trap and boost the signal.
> 
> Also, has anybody use the LEaf 50Mile antenna (curve indoors or Leaf) with the ABS/CBN DTV plus?. Baron per reviews works but anything made in the phil probably won't last long or won't produce much gain (specs are sketchy)
> Thanks.


We live near Picnic Grove. I can't tell you which is better LTE service as we have only used Smart. I can tell you that there is NO cell service, Smart or otherwise at our house. If we want to make a cell call/text we must get in the car and drive to a cell signal. One of the reasons we have a land line.

I'm not tech savy enough to answer your other question. We have satellite TV for news only and try never to watch TV with commercials.


----------



## Steven Dominic (Mar 2, 2021)

canonuser said:


> We ended up with PLDT land line and DSL. Pretty good speeds running Netfllix on two devices at the same time. Cignal satellite for TV. It took what seemed like forever to get it up and running, especially getting a Cignal post paid service. Lots of loops to get through. PLDT didn't want to install unless we ran an underground line in PVC from a junction box about 250 feet away, then under a concrete street. Oh, and we had to go to Manila to get the proper line. PLDT would not supply. Also took some time getting 2 post paid cell service from Smart. But now all is good.


we are moving to country homes One, we've have always used prepaid wifi but now we will live there permantly so is pldt going to be to difficult to set up? also does Cignal have many sports channels? and how long does it take them to set up the premium cable box?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steven Dominic said:


> we are moving to country homes One, we've have always used prepaid wifi but now we will live there permantly so is pldt going to be to difficult to set up? also does Cignal have many sports channels? and how long does it take them to set up the premium cable box?


Welcome to the forum Steve, once you arrive just take your ACR card, electrical bill with your address on it and apply through the main office in Tagatay with someone who speaks Tagalog, if available in your area they'll have it hooked up in less than two weeks. I would think Cignal would be similar hook up times but I don't have cable so hopefully someone else can comment on the sports channels.


----------

